# я тебя люблю



## oskkar99

Such as the traduccion is of this text: "ja tebia luvluuu". 

That language is??

 thanks.


----------



## Jana337

Hi,

It looks like misspelled Russian. Is it your transcription of something you have heard?

It means "I love you" if you need to have it translated.

Jana


----------



## Thomas1

Yep, and if I'm not wrong it should read:
я тебя люблю

It can also mean _I like you_.


----------



## oskkar99

Im spanish, and the text is in inglish and russian, the text:

maybe the things change...i hope...*Ja* *tebia* luvluuu

"ja tebia luvluuu" is love, of love you a person, or is like, of like the thinkgs??????


----------



## oskkar99

luvluuu is you??? and tebia is love or like?? and ja is I??

thanks


----------



## Jana337

oskkar99 said:
			
		

> luvluuu is you??? and tebia is love or like?? and ja is I??
> 
> thanks


  я - I
тебя - you (accusative, and it is a person, not a thing)
люблю - love (1st person)

Jana


----------



## oskkar99

Then, it will can to say that loves me. is a text of my ex girlfriend that she send me by sms. SHE LOVES ME???

As can to tell she in Russian: "I never forgot you, I love you"

Many thanks you have helped me a lot!!!!


----------



## oskkar99

hello

I want to write with normal letters and not with words of these : Я тебя люблю ,я никогда тебя  забыл!/Ваша зарубка

thanks


----------



## cyanista

oskkar99 said:
			
		

> hello
> 
> I want to write with normal letters and not with words of these : Я тебя люблю ,я никогда тебя  забыл!/Ваша зарубка
> 
> thanks


 Cyrillic letters are perfectly normal letters as far as I'm concerned. 
I suppose you feel that Latin alphabet is the only "normal" one as opposed to  "alien" Cyrillic, Greek, Arabic or Chinese but I'm afraid lots of people will disagree. 

Back to your question, as far as I can tell you would like to write a reply in Russian using Latin transliteration (sorry if I misunderstood you).
"I never forgot you, I love you" could be rendered as "Ja tebja ne zabyl, ja lublu tebja (!)".
Ваша зарубка doesn't make any sense in this context.


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> "I never forgot you, I love you" could be rendered as "Ja tebja ne zabyl, ja lublu tebja (!)".


 
Now I'm interested. I know the words "ya", "tebya" and "lyublyu", but I'm never sure about the word order in Russian. In another thread, you suggested to put the "tebya" at the end, however you didn't do the same here, but placed it before the verb. What is the difference? Could I say "я люблю тебя"? Thanks.


----------



## cyanista

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Now I'm interested. I know the words "ya", "tebya" and "lyublyu", but I'm never sure about the word order in Russian. In another thread, you suggested to put the "tebya" at the end, however you didn't do the same here, but placed it before the verb. What is the difference? Could I say "я люблю тебя"? Thanks.


 


> Originally Posted by *cyanista*
> _"I never forgot you, I love you" could be rendered as "Ja tebja ne zabyl, *ja lublu tebja* (!)"._


 
  I did put "tebja" at the end - in the second part of the sentence (ja lublu tebja stands for я люблю тебя). I put the pronoun before the verb in the first part for rhythmical purposes (at least that's why I think I did it). It just sounded better that way. 

Sprachgefühl ist eine geheimnissvolle Sache.


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> I did put "tebja" at the end - in the second part of the sentence (ja lublu tebja stands for я люблю тебя). I put the pronoun before the verb in the first part for rhythmical purposes (at least that's why I think I did it). It just sounded better that way.
> 
> Sprachgefühl ist eine geheimnissvolle Sache.


 
Well, all the Cyrillic letters must have made me totally puzzle-headed. 

Of course, you didn't put "tebja" before the verb in the last sentence, but in the one before. Why did you write "ja tebja zabyl" and not "ja zabyl tebja" then? 

*I guess we should start a new thread about this*


----------



## cyanista

Now, I have to repeat myself:



			
				cyanista said:
			
		

> I put the pronoun before the verb in the first part [of the sentence] *for rhythmical purposes* (at least that's why I think I did it).


You could say "Ja ne zabyl tebja, ja lublu tebja" and it would be ok from the grammatical point of view. But it would sound like a chant or a line of a rap song.  Inversion helps to avoid it.

Word order in Russian isn't easy to get hold of. There are no rules, just nuances. You could put practically every word at every place. It's just that some combinations sound strange. I suppose learners of Russian should stick to the good old SPO* rule and keep their eyes and ears open. 

* Subject-Predicate-Object


----------



## oskkar99

Gracias Por Todo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lotjed_13

Hallo allemaal!
Ik ben van België en ben verzot op de Russische taal
*я тебя люблю!!!*
Hallo ier alle!!
Ich bin von Belgien und ich liebe die Russische Sprache
*я тебя люблю!!!*


----------



## Jana337

lotjed_13 said:
			
		

> Hallo allemaal!
> Ik ben van België en ben verzot op de Russische taal
> *я тебя люблю!!!*
> Hallo ihr alle!!
> Ich bin von ausBelgien und (ich) liebe die Russische Sprache
> *я тебя люблю!!!*


 Willkommen. 

Remember that not all Slavic speakers are versed in German. It is always better to include an English translation in this subforum. 

Jana


----------



## lotjed_13

ok Jana I'll do that


----------

